# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  The PERFECT Reality Check?

## xFaithfully

Hey everyone. Does anyone know of a reliable and easy reality check? I'm very busy throughout the day and I really need a short, easy, reliable reality check.
And PLEASE explain it. Most people that tell me good reality checks don't explain too well.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Brunor2

For me is the nose-pinch one. You pinch your nose, and try to breath. If you can... then you are draming, lol.

----------


## Navtyr

I think the easiest thing to do and the RC that u have to think about the least is a simple "turn the light switch on/off" cause they don't work in dreams (as much as i know)
.
The most reliable RC is to pinch your nose IMO. You have it all explained in the tutorial section, but just to let you know the importancy of this, don't just mindlessly pinch your nose and know in advance that you can't breathe through it. First check your surroundings, how did you get here, what have you been doing before this, is anything unusual around you etc... Everytime something weird happens, pinch your nose and test if you are dreaming. Only that does you any good.

Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## Puffin

Like everyone else has said, the best one's gotta be the nose-pinch.

Plug your nose, close your mouth, and try breathing through your nose. If you're breathing normally as if nothing's pinching it, then you're dreaming.

----------


## Delwind

nose pinch is da best!

----------


## Hazel

> I think the easiest thing to do and the RC that u have to think about the least is a simple "turn the light switch on/off" cause they don't work in dreams (as much as i know)



Actually, it IS possible for lights to work in dreams. Lights not working shouldn't be an RC, it should be a REASON to RC.

Another good one besides the nose-pinch RC is to try to push your finger through your palm.

----------


## Daydreamer14

I always use the nose pinch, but sometimes I get confused and think that if I *can* breathe, then I am *not* dreaming...? O.o
And sometimes my nose is blocked and I can't tell if I can still breathe or not.

So, I don't really think that there is a perfect reality check, because there will always be that moment where it doesn't work, or you're too non-lucid to realize that it is working.  :tongue2:

----------


## xFaithfully

Well, what I'm really trying to get at is:
HOW should I perform the nose RC correctly so that there will be a high chance for me to get lucid on this?
Like what I do is: I ask myself, "Am I dreaming?" look around, and perform the nose RC. Is that all there is to it? Or do I need to ask myself questions?

----------


## reci

> Well, what I'm really trying to get at is:
> HOW should I perform the nose RC correctly so that there will be a high chance for me to get lucid on this?
> Like what I do is: I ask myself, "Am I dreaming?" look around, and perform the nose RC. Is that all there is to it? Or do I need to ask myself questions?



Force your mind to think that air will go through your pinched-off nose... just think about how that improves the chances.

----------


## Mespia

Actually the nose-pinch RC has always been reliable for me, even when I was just doing it as a force of habit. I don't think that it's ever failed anybody here, so I would recommend it. The only problem is that you might look a bit strange out in public.

----------


## Mzzkc

Nose pinch is the way to go as far standard RCs are concerned. I'm glad everyone else on this thread realizes that. XD

It's only failed me a handful of times, but I still managed lucidity on most of them since I was actually paying attention to my surroundings instead of just mindlessly RCing.

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

I agree with pretty much everybody else who's posted here, the nose-pinch is ALMOST a sure fire way to become lucid; though your asking for a reality that works EVERY time. Frankly, there is no such test, because different environments, states of mind, perceptions, health, and various other variables will certainly effect the outcome. A perfect reality does not exist, but the nose-pinch is definitely one of the best ones there is.

Hope that helps you in your studies for becoming an onieronaut  :smiley:

----------


## kookyinc

I'd say that the nose pinch is the best, but it's slightly awkward to do that in public where annoying people will be asking, "Why were you pinching your nose? Is there a bad smell? Blah blah blah?" and such. Usually I look at my watch, look away, and look again to see if the numbers are consistent or I try to push a hole through my hand and see if the skin stretches extra far.

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

> I'd say that the nose pinch is the best, but it's slightly awkward to do that in public where annoying people will be asking, "Why were you pinching your nose? Is there a bad smell? Blah blah blah?" and such. Usually I look at my watch, look away, and look again to see if the numbers are consistent or I try to push a hole through my hand and see if the skin stretches extra far.



Hahaha I was doing the nose pinch in public and somebody asked me that today xD
But I think it's best to do a series of RCs, personally I do the nose-pinch, self-examination, environmental-examination, finger-through-palm, followed by a memory recall; all of which takes a whopping six or seven seconds haha

----------


## kookyinc

> Hahaha I was doing the nose pinch in public and somebody asked me that today xD
> But I think it's best to do a series of RCs, personally I do the nose-pinch, self-examination, environmental-examination, finger-through-palm, followed by a memory recall; all of which takes a whopping six or seven seconds haha



Honestly, what do you say when people ask about the nose pinch thing? "I'm checking if I'm dreaming!" I've said that before and every time I get the reply, "You can't tell if you're dreaming or not? That's not healthy! You should see a doctor!" (ok, not exactly, but close to that).

Also, I completely forgot, memory recall is a huge one. Thanks, LSC.

----------


## Samael

There's no such thing as a perfect reality check; anything can be written off by dream-logic if you're determined enough. That said, counting fingers has always worked for me.

----------


## bewareofit1505

for me it's looking at my hands. that's nvr failed me before. my hands are ALWAYS distorted.

----------


## zebrah

Even if you pinch your nose 100 times a day you have to remember to make the RC count. Realy question your reality. Do a little stabalization and think of dream goals. Yes even while awake.

Btw I use a different finger through the hand method when i'm in public because it's more discrete. I use the middle finger on my left hand. I immagine it getting longer. I physicaly curl it and poke the center of my left palm. In dreams it feels like a really long finger going through jello.

----------


## Mzzkc

> There's no such thing as a perfect reality check; anything can be written off by dream-logic if you're determined enough.



Samael speaks da truth.

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

Yes, it's already been stated that there's no such thing as a perfect reality check.
And when you do your reality check you can't just be doing it because you know you're supposed to, you have to REALLY question your state of reality; otherwise you won't question your state of reality in your dream either.
Oh, and when people ask me why I'm pinching my nose I normally just say: "To build a habit." And if they ask further, I explain further.
"What habit are you building?"
"If I pinch my nose and question my state of reality consistently in my waking life, then I will bring that habit into my dreams; from this I'll then, out of habit, test my state of reality in my dreams; causing me to have lucid dreams."
And if they don't know what lucid dreams are, I'll probably explain THAT too haha
The nose-pinch trick is actually a pretty good conversation starter, if you know how to approach it that is. Because from it you might be able to talk to somebody else who's interested in lucidity, or you might be able to teach somebody about lucidity; either way it's a positive  :smiley:

----------


## ragincajun2288

No had has said Telekinesis? Take a couple seconds to see if you can levitate something with your mind. If you can, your dreaming.

Or you've suddenly developed TK, which in case you should probably hide it lest the government come knocking on you door step, or kicking it down.

----------


## kookyinc

> No had has said Telekinesis? Take a couple seconds to see if you can levitate something with your mind. If you can, your dreaming.
> 
> Or you've suddenly developed TK, which in case you should probably hide it lest the government come knocking on you door step, or kicking it down.



The problem with telekinesis is that if you don't think you're dreaming, you won't believe in telekinesis, so the object won't levitate.

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

Sometimes I'll try some simple dream control, like to change the color of an object or something. But if you don't think you're dreaming in the first place, then you're not doing a reality check properly. You REALLY have to question your state of reality, or else you won't REALLY question your state of reality in your dreams either.

----------


## xFaithfully

Thank you for all the replies everyone! These are all very helpful.

----------


## ragincajun2288

> The problem with telekinesis is that if you don't think you're dreaming, you won't believe in telekinesis, so the object won't levitate.



That's why you question reality as you do it, as you would with any reality check. You could say the same for any reality check with that answer. IE: The problem with poking your finger into your palm is that if you don't think you're dreaming, you won't believe your finger can go through your hand, and it won't.

----------


## kookyinc

> That's why you question reality as you do it, as you would with any reality check. You could say the same for any reality check with that answer. IE: The problem with poking your finger into your palm is that if you don't think you're dreaming, you won't believe your finger can go through your hand, and it won't.



Good point.

----------


## Mzzkc

I believe you just got learned, good sir.

But to be honest, TK RCs work best when the dreamer has some experience using it. Definitely not something a newbie should try right away.

----------


## ragincajun2288

Agreed. I started using it when I discovered my nose was so big I could breathe through it even when I held it tight.

Yeah yeah laugh it up.

----------


## PercyLucid

Looking at my hands always works good for me.  Always something is out of its place or missing.

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

I still advise the memory recall reality check, it almost always works; well at least for me, just because my dreams always seem to jump around very sporadically

----------


## PercyLucid

> I still advise the memory recall reality check, it almost always works; well at least for me, just because my dreams always seem to jump around very sporadically



Yeah... I like it too, but it will be harder for novice dreamers...  Carlos Castaneda always adviced to start to RC with your hands.  They are always there and looking at them is something fast that does not require brainpower.  It's way easier to look at your hands by accident in a dream and turn lucid that a memory check recall.

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

> Yeah... I like it too, but it will be harder for novice dreamers...  Carlos Castaneda always adviced to start to RC with your hands.  They are always there and looking at them is something fast that does not require brainpower.  It's way easier to look at your hands by accident in a dream and turn lucid that a memory check recall.



Haha I've done that before, that is look at my hands by accident and WHOA! When did I get those four extra fingers?!!? And a hole in my palm?! Wtf, I think something might be amiss here  ::laughhard::

----------


## TheOneirologist

Make sure you consistently do reality checks, no matter which one you use.  I'm really inexperienced, and last night I was in a dream with Marty from Back to the Future and thought nothing of it because I don't reality check in my sleep yet.  I also saw a blue spotted lizard do a karate chop...  ::holyshit::

----------


## Armistice

> Even if you pinch your nose 100 times a day you have to remember to make the RC count.



Exactly.  If you don't actually engage in the RC, then you may do it in your dream, but but because you're so used to doing it, pass or fail, you may not become lucid.  That's the reason I stopped doing RC's

I found that counting my fingers worked best.  I have become lucid 3-4 times by counting fingers

----------


## zebrah

> Exactly.  If you don't actually engage in the RC, then you may do it in your dream, but but because you're so used to doing it, pass or fail, you may not become lucid.  That's the reason I stopped doing RC's
> 
> I found that counting my fingers worked best.  I have become lucid 3-4 times by counting fingers



Not to sound like a jerk but counting your fingers is a reality check. The point is you RC with a purpose not to just do it.

----------


## TheOneirologist

Even though I RC about 25 times a day, I always tell myself I could be dreaming right before. ("Am I dreaming?  I could be dreaming.  I know this room, therefore my mind could duplicate it in a dream, therefore I could be dreaming." *Checks fingers and plugs nose*)  :Awesome Dance:

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

> Even though I RC about 25 times a day, I always tell myself I could be dreaming right before. ("Am I dreaming?  I could be dreaming.  I know this room, therefore my mind could duplicate it in a dream, therefore I could be dreaming." *Checks fingers and plugs nose*)



That's a good practice to get into, I do a similar thing "Am I dreaming? This could very possibly be a projection of my mind."

----------


## Armistice

> Not to sound like a jerk but counting your fingers is a reality check. The point is you RC with a purpose not to just do it.



I meant I don't RC x times per day.  I do them if I'm just bored.  I'm lucky if I RC once a week

I think you just misunderstood what I was meaning.  I meant RC in waking life.  I rarely RC in dreams.  Out of 300+ dreams, I've counted fingers 3-4 times

----------


## Pistachio

How many RCs do you people normally do anyway?

----------


## Daydreamer14

> How many RCs do you people normally do anyway?



I used to only do one; the nose pinch. But I'm starting to do more, such as looking at my hands and checking clocks, because even the nose pinch isn't 100% effective, as I have discovered. xD

Maybe 3-5 is a good number..?

----------


## Draxis

Good evening dreamers. My current RC consists of the following:

Am I dreaming is this a dream?
Count fingers
Look at text and remember
Try to push finger through palm
Look at text
Count fingers
Look at text again

If not dreaming: "Next time I dream I will do reality checks and realize I am dreaming"
"next time I dream I will (insert current goal here)"

Its simple and leaves plenty of space for you to realize that you might be dreaming. I hope this works for you all

----------


## Klaudyw3

For me the best one so far has been the nose pinching one. Whenever something weird happens , if i remember to , i do this and i don't even need to concentrate on it. the feeling it gives is enough of an alarm. Another one i've tried while i was in my bed after WILDing is biting your finger. it will feel as if you bit through 5 cm of flesh  :tongue2:

----------


## TheOneirologist

I've had two lucids and both of them were induced with the finger count method.  In waking life I also do the nose pinch if no one is around.  Right now I RC around 10 times a day.

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

Personally I've received better results from just increasing my awareness of the "now" than I have from reality checks. I just find them somewhat unreliable, by simply increasing ones awareness you'll instantly know if you're dreaming or not by being aware of the feeling. Once you become aware of it you'll notice just how different dreaming feels (non-lucid dreaming that is).

----------


## kookyinc

> Personally I've received better results from just increasing my awareness of the "now" than I have from reality checks. I just find them somewhat unreliable, by simply increasing ones awareness you'll instantly know if you're dreaming or not by being aware of the feeling. Once you become aware of it you'll notice just how different dreaming feels (non-lucid dreaming that is).



Technically that's a reality check, methinks.

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

> Technically that's a reality check, methinks.



No, a RC is meant to be done habitually, so out of habit you'll also do it in a dream. Increasing your awareness does not consist of a habitual checking of your environment, it's simply a state of mind. Some may do RCs with the goal of developing this state of mind, but you can skip the pointless checking of your reality and go directly into this mind state. That's how I've received better results. Whenever I did RCs I didn't LD at all, a week after I adopted this state of mind I had a LD. Enough said.

----------


## RogerWaters

I usually do a combo of looking at my hands, trying to push my finger through it, then pinching my nose and trying to breath. I find looking at my hand isn't completely effective all the time, although, like alot of other people have already said, pinching my nose will always get me lucid.

----------


## SilverBullet

like bewareofit said. Easiest one that is usually always reliable: Just look at your hands and they will either not be yours, distorted/wavy, or covered in a strange glove.

----------


## timujin

Pinching a nose DOES work, but the more recently i do it, the more funny feeling appears in my ears. Is it harmful?

----------


## LucidSleeperCel

> Pinching a nose DOES work, but the more recently i do it, the more funny feeling appears in my ears. Is it harmful?



Well you're not meant to inhale THAT hard, just a slight bit of suction to see if air can pass through your nostrils while pinched  :tongue2: 
Just tone down the suction and your ears should be fine haha

----------


## LdJake

Ive got to get better at creating a habit of Rc's -.- i do one or two then i forget, then randomly i be like, "omg im suppost to be reality checking, plugs nose"

----------


## Supernova

The nose pinch has always been my favorite.  But, for regular state tests, it's not just the idea of randomly performing a routine reality check.  A RC is just a tool, part of a larger process called a state test, when you actually stop, ask yourself if you are dreaming, analyze your situation and produce an answer.  THAT is the behavior you must cause yourself to repeat in a dream.  Just a note of caution.

----------


## anderj101

I've thought about the nose pinch before, but couldn't seem to find my nose in a dream.  Usually asking myself "How did I get here?" or looking into a mirror do it for me.

----------


## timujin

I use this so often, that my ears coolapse even when i breathe in suddenly.  :Sad:

----------


## ludr

My sure-fire method:
Always Question Reality. Period. Then you can just try levitating objects or spinning around and teleporting. Questioning reality is the key to success in everything.

----------


## elucid

Another reality check is to question where you are at. Usually in dreams, you get put in scenes that you are not familiar with or you should not be there. If in a dream you are in a grocery store where in reality you should be in bed, that is a good reason to think that you are dreaming.

----------


## Indeed

I've always found that rubbing you're hands is perfect. It kills two birds with one stone.
It makes dreams more vivid (Therefore signaling that you're dreaming).
It's simple, quick, and perfect.

----------


## aelephant

I've been trying to do a hand check regularly... count all the fingers & thumbs, flip them over & make sure they are anatomically correct. This one is very discrete & can be done in almost any situation. I've read many lucid reports of people gaining lucidity by this simple method.

In some of LaBerge's audio material they recommend examining your surroundings, finding some words, look at them, then look away, look back & try to make them change with your mind. Imagine that you are in a dream... how would it be different than the waking world? Imagine that when you turn your back things disappear or change. Remember how you got to the place you are. Very basic logical thought processes can be effective reality checks that aren't contingent on you being able to touch a light switch or plug your nose.

----------


## frenchblablabla

_My favorite and usual RC is the nose-pinch test.
It was really weird, though, I've had a couple of dreams where I have done the nose-pinch, and I could breathe, normally initiating a lucid dream, however, in the dreams I feel like I'm wrong. I tell myself "Oh.. I can breathe. But barely, it's proably not real, I must have just done it wrong". It's like my mind doesn't want to admit to the lucid dream._

----------


## newtz1995

necro post aha
I question my locations to begin with. Do the colours, ,shapes or anything seem messed up or not real? Then I check my past and backtrack what I've done in the last hour or so.
Lastly I'll couple these things with some more original reality checks, like the finger through palm one or nose pinch, whatever.

----------

